
Ask HN: Where to start after failed Startup? - nextchapter
I am completely broke, and is in few thousand dollars in credit card debt after a failed startup. I am pushing my level best to get back on my feet, but this debt is killing me. Trying to look out for job, seems the knowledge I have is too scattered as I was involved in everything. Companies are looking for in depth knowledge. Anyone guide me where to start?
======
throwaway_009
I am inexperienced but I'd say learn one skill properly for 2 weeks
intensively (like Javascript foundations and React). And find a job at a small
company. You might have to move as well. After you payoff the debt, you can
switch to a different job.

~~~
throwaway_009
To really focus, you should consciously block yourself from trying to learn
anything else in those 2 weeks.

